# Goat farmer to-be



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

I will be getting Nigerian Dwarf goat kids (1 doeling, 1 whether) in the spring of 2015. What are absolute must have items for my new goats?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good fencing. Clean water. Hay racks. Shelter of some sort so that they can get out of the weather, because goats, unlike cows, do NOT like to be out in the rain or snow and avoid it at all costs. And go over to the Health and Wellness section and find the thread called Goatkeeping 101. Read it. Multiple times. 

And welcome to the forum. Please edit your profile so that your location, breed of goats, and name show up in your signature. Thanks!


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks! I've been doing a lot of research so I already have a good list but I was wondering if goat owners have something they swear by, something they would never replace with something else. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## ConnieM (Jul 23, 2014)

Good fences. Really, the biggest challenge is keeping them contained. Especially if you want to grow cucumbers.


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

Things I always keep on hand are probios in tube form, vit. B, goat serum, and tri-care (technically for horses, but it works wonders on goat injuries as well). And a good digital thermometer. I've found that as long as things are kept clean, I really don't use much more than these and maybe penicillin.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

Could I find any of those on a website that sells goat supplies or is there a certain store. I am planning to buy most of my basic supplies at tractor supply company in harvard, Illinois and Blains farm and fleet in sycamore, Illinois. I don't believe those store would sell those items. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

We buy a lot of our stuff from Hoegger.com....not sure it's the cheapest place (I haven't shopped around in a while), but they are very knowledgable. Your feed store should carry the probios and tri-care at least...


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyliane said:


> Things I always keep on hand are probios in tube form, vit. B, goat serum, and tri-care (technically for horses, but it works wonders on goat injuries as well). And a good digital thermometer. I've found that as long as things are kept clean, I really don't use much more than these and maybe penicillin.


Surprisingly the have all of these supplies except vitamin b. A few questions though. I would use bovine instead of equine correct? Goat serum is a supplement for colostrum, correct? When would I use this? Do you have any experience with DuMor colostrum supplement? I think that's it. Thank you for all of the help. It means a lot.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I get 99% of my supplies from jeffers.com


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

Bovine what specifically? The tri-care is intended for horses. I've never seen bovine tri-care. The goat serum is basically healthy goat blood. We give it to all our kids at birth subcutaneously to give them a boost as well as any goat that is acting "off" or is starting to have loose stools. A lot of times that is all that is needed to bring them back to normal. Probios is used anytime the milk is tasting off, if I've given antibiotics, or they have loose stools--it's used to get the rumen back on track. Vit. B is used when they seem sick and goat serum isn't working. I rarely give antibiotics unless there is a fever and then you need to have at least some idea of what you're treating. If you have any doubt, call a vet. There are other meds I use on occasion, but these are my "go-to" meds. 

I personally have never had to use colostrum... All of our kids are dam-raised and we thankfully have never lost a doe and had the kid survive...

After you've done it for awhile, you'll know what works best for your herd. It's just like parenting--everyone has their own way of doing things, but the most important things are keeping them safe (good fencing), keeping them clean (cleaning stalls, keeping food sanitary, cleaning water buckets, good udder care), and the right food and minerals. Everything else will fall into place


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

This is basically what I mean by tri-care, although mine comes in a little plastic jar. It can be expensive, but it lasts a long time! http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=e7b0ff5f-763e-4eff-8a75-e337d22ef81d


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

It lists probios bovine gel or equine gel. I might have to order the goat serum off of a website I can't seem to find it at the store. I might not get the colostrum supplement then because I searched goat serum and that was the only result, I was wondering if it was the same thing, I guess not. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

This is what we get

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Probios-Gel-60-gram-syringe.html


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

Colostrum is good to have around if you only have one doe and she's having a kid. We have a lot of does that kid at the same time so if a kid needed colostrum we would have some on hand and I would try to graft her on to another mom if possible. We have some powder we keep in our refrigerator just in case though. We never had to use it, but it's a good precaution during kidding time.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay. Yes that's the one I thought I'm going to get the 300g one, it just contains more. I've read somewhere that it is a good thing to give them a little bit of probios the first week or so when I bring them home. Do you think that's necessary? 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

This is my list so far of everything I am going to purchase. 

-Manna pro goat mineral (orange bag) 
-mineralized salt block 
-manna pro calf manna (feed) 
-DuMor winning show feed 
-probios BOVINE 300g 
-farnam tri care 
-hay bag (instead of a hay rack) 
-producer's pride foot trimmer 
-Weaver leather goat halter
- lead 
-digital thermometer
-wahl equine hard body brush 
-water/ food bucket
-royal wing scoop and fill 
-tin garbage cans (for food storage) 
-pine shavings 
-servus knee high muck boots 
-bovi sera / goat serum 
-vitamin b complex 300ml 
-golden blend rumetal goat dewormer 
-1/2 inch needles 
- 3cc syringes 
- 6cc syringes 
-hay / alfalfa 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

A lot of the items are brand specific because that's either the only one the store sells or I've been told that is a good reliable brand. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Be sure your hay bag is not the net type. They can get their heads or horns (if not disbudded) stuck in them and hang themselves. Are those your new babies in your avatar? The one on the right looks like pygmy. Cute.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

They will be disbudded. I am still searching for more pygmies.. I have not lost hope. I have discovered that there are not a lot of pygmy breeders in Illinois. I might have to settle for nigerian dwarfs still very cute. The goats in my picture were the original two I was going to purchase but my house didn't sell in time ( I lived in a urban area and goats weren't permitted.) they wouldn't hold the goats for as long as I needed so they sold them. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

I would double check on the salt block and minerals... I am not familiar with that particular brand, but our mineral blend says not to offer a salt block also because it has the necessary salt and you want them eating enough of the other minerals... Everything else looks good. Some of it, I am not familiar with (like the hay bag) so I can't offer an opinion. As you get going, you might decide you don't need all of that, and you might decide you need more ;-), but it looks like you have the basics covered.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyliane said:


> I would double check on the salt block and minerals... I am not familiar with that particular brand, but our mineral blend says not to offer a salt block also because it has the necessary salt and you want them eating enough of the other minerals... Everything else looks good. Some of it, I am not familiar with (like the hay bag) so I can't offer an opinion. As you get going, you might decide you don't need all of that, and you might decide you need more ;-), but it looks like you have the basics covered.


I believe I can offer it, just as free choice. The diet I am going to be giving them is all free choice up until a year old. ( I just have to make sure they aren't eating to much or too little.) I just googled the mineral and and it doesn't say anything about not being able to offer it.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Blocks are also hard on their teeth. Goats don't have the rough tongue like a cow, so they use their teeth to scrape the block which causes undue wear. All I offer free choice is a good loose mineral.


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

Funny thing was, I was looking up copper deficiency this morning and came across this article where, about halfway down, she explains why not do both minerals and salt... Random! But here's the article for your reference:

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/copper-deficiency-in-goats/

(Hoeggers has a lot of great articles on different topics, not just trying to sell their stuff--for example, this article said to buy copper boluses from Jeffers.com... I highly recommend browsing through there as an added resource.)


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Manna Pro is meant to be offered as the only salt source. If you add another salt source, they will not get the full amount of minerals from the Manna Pro. They will eat a lot of the mineral at first, but it will taper off after a while. Mineralized salt does not have the right kind of minerals that the goats can easily absorb, and you would have to add more copper and more selenium among others to keep them healthy. Stick with a loose mineral, it'll make your life easier!


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyliane said:


> Funny thing was, I was looking up copper deficiency this morning and came across this article where, about halfway down, she explains why not do both minerals and salt... Random! But here's the article for your reference:
> 
> http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/copper-deficiency-in-goats/
> 
> (Hoeggers has a lot of great articles on different topics, not just trying to sell their stuff--for example, this article said to buy copper boluses from Jeffers.com... I highly recommend browsing through there as an added resource.)


I know! After you mentioned that you buy most of your items from hoeggerfarmyard.com I was like I have to at least check out the prices, see if they are any better. They are! By a lot and so I spent at least 230 dollars just today on hoegger. They have kits that have items that I was needing and for such a better price! I started checking out their whole site and they have really helpful articles. Now that saves me even more money! Aha. I don't have to buy a salt block holder or a salt block.. You guys are so helpful. I'm glad I found this forum.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome to your new adventure!
Minerals are important; we give kelp, baking soda, and 'onyx' mineral blend free choice. Also, if you are planning to breed the doeling, then it would be important for her to have enough calcium (alfalfa hay or pellets.) Have you found a good source for hay? Can you grow your own?

One more thing! We give copper boluses twice a year, since copper reduces the likelihood of worms, plus being extra nessecary for dark-coated breeds like ours. You are going to have such fun with those cuties!


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

WildflowerFarm said:


> Welcome to your new adventure!
> Minerals are important; we give kelp, baking soda, and 'onyx' mineral blend free choice. Also, if you are planning to breed the doeling, then it would be important for her to have enough calcium (alfalfa hay or pellets.) Have you found a good source for hay? Can you grow your own?
> 
> One more thing! We give copper boluses twice a year, since copper reduces the likelihood of worms, plus being extra nessecary for dark-coated breeds like ours. You are going to have such fun with those cuties!


Yes I have a good source of hay. I have a friend who bales her own hay and it is a grass/alfalfa mix. I will be purchasing from her. I have heard so many good things about nigerian dwarfs! I'm getting so excited to bring them home in a few months.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of nigerians!! They are great little goats.
Was look through your list...
Agreed on the mineral blocks, not good for goats.
Feed- we put all our kids on medicated feed till at least the first fall/freeze as a part of a cocci prevention program. Depending on the ages of the goaties your getting cocci prevention is something that you might want to read up on in the health section. After that fall they only get alfalfa that first winter. We only grain our nd's 2-3 weeks before they kid or when they are on the milkstand. 
Probios - we use fresh yogurt (live-culture) or kefir.
Hay bag - heard too many horror stories. We got the 4*4 panels from TSC and built feeders from those. 
Bedding - Straw for the northern winters. 
Never used bovi sera
Vit B - Get Fortified B complex at least or a vet script for thiamine
Wormers - Ask the farm where you are getting them what is/isn't working for them then go from there. The pelleted worms are not known to work well. (read health section)

Good luck, always keep reading and learning. :


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

punchiepal said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of nigerians!! They are great little goats.
> Was look through your list...
> Agreed on the mineral blocks, not good for goats.
> Feed- we put all our kids on medicated feed till at least the first fall/freeze as a part of a cocci prevention program. Depending on the ages of the goaties your getting cocci prevention is something that you might want to read up on in the health section. After that fall they only get alfalfa that first winter. We only grain our nd's 2-3 weeks before they kid or when they are on the milkstand.
> ...


Bovi sera is goat serum. Just the technical name. Yes it is fortified vitamin b complex. I'm starting to think the couple extra dollars for the hay rack is worth it. I've been hearing a lot of awful stuff also.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

farmer_to_be_037 said:


> Bovi sera is goat serum.


Yep I know. Just never saw the need for it and haven't bought it. Vigor is something we aim for through breeding/culling. ie parasite resistance. I don't bring out needles unless really needed. There are many goat issues that can be handled through management.

Also, there is no listing on Colorado's website that Bovi-Sera is guaranteed free of blood-borne diseases in the animals used to obtain it. THAT is very important to me.

First animals we ever had on the farm, we asked the vet "what we needed to give them at birth" and were handed a vial of "vitamins." First couple got them, left knots. Got busy and didn't do the next ones that year. Guess which ones were more healthy? Not the first ones born. Any connection? Who knows, we quit using it.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

farmer_to_be_037 said:


> I'm starting to think the couple extra dollars for the hay rack is worth it. I've been hearing a lot of awful stuff also.


Oh! Word of caution-
We have a wall mount horse hay feeder, DO NOT recommend those for anything but adult standard sized animals. We have had ND and mini saanens get their heads stuck in them. Had we not been in the barn it would have been an unfortunate outcome.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

punchiepal said:


> Oh! Word of caution-
> We have a wall mount horse hay feeder, DO NOT recommend those for anything but adult standard sized animals. We have had ND and mini saanens get their heads stuck in them. Had we not been in the barn it would have been an unfortunate outcome.


What would you recommend? Making our own out of wood? Just make the slats smaller?

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## mzkynd (Aug 24, 2014)

Joining in this thread, to follow, new goat momma to be, bringing my new nubian buck and a young doeling home 9/27!!!!!


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

mzkynd said:


> Joining in this thread, to follow, new goat momma to be, bringing my new nubian buck and a young doeling home 9/27!!!!!


That's so exciting! I'm happy for you. I've heard wonderful things about all goats. They make great companions! I'm so excited for my new Nigerians next spring.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

punchiepal said:


> Oh! Word of caution-
> We have a wall mount horse hay feeder, DO NOT recommend those for anything but adult standard sized animals. We have had ND and mini saanens get their heads stuck in them. Had we not been in the barn it would have been an unfortunate outcome.


I just thought I would share this. I found it on Pinterest and it's a hanging hay feeder. It's a laundry basket. Do think this would be a good idea?








Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## mzkynd (Aug 24, 2014)

farmer_to_be_037 said:


> That's so exciting! I'm happy for you. I've heard wonderful things about all goats. They make great companions! I'm so excited for my new Nigerians next spring.
> 
> Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling)
> Harvard, Illinois


Thanks  It is very exciting, and I am just thrilled that it is FINALLY happening, been trying to get the hubz to get on board with goats for a few years!! Imagine my surprise when he came home ( after emphatically saying NO, NO , NO!) one day and said I got you something today. What honey? A baby nubian buck. What?!! OMG , I knew there was a reason I keep you  , well when i stopped to see baby, ended up falling in love with Nina and her siser Sylvie. Can NOT wait until they come home next month, though we still have some barn work to finish.


----------



## rosie (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree with most, loose minerals for goats NOT sheep & goats. Fed free choice as they only will eat what they need. Also baking soda free choice. Don't worm unless they need it. Do the FAMACHA test or a fecal. I also have a couple of good hay feeders very inexpensive to make. I can go take a pic and post in a bit if you'd like.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

rosie said:


> I agree with most, loose minerals for goats NOT sheep & goats. Fed free choice as they only will eat what they need. Also baking soda free choice. Don't worm unless they need it. Do the FAMACHA test or a fecal. I also have a couple of good hay feeders very inexpensive to make. I can go take a pic and post in a bit if you'd like.


That would be great, thank you. I'm trying to get as much information and opinions as can. I appreciate all of the help.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## rosie (Aug 25, 2014)

here are a couple pics. The one with the bars shows 2 views. The bars "turn" so if a baby puts its head in and then freaks out and pulls backward it will turn and it can get out easier or if you look at the pic on theright it show the bar removed - to do this you just push the bar up and then lift out. This is great cause a goat can fit their head IN a lot of tight spots but coming OUT is another story. lol plus they will fight you tooth and nail if you are trying to free them. The 2nd one is made from a barrel it works great when you may need a hay feeder inside a pen. i use it where it located to feed boys but its on the girls "side" well, they cant put feet in it. I will post a great "feeder" pic too if you have multiple goats.


----------



## rosie (Aug 25, 2014)

here is a great feeder IMO. lol Goats are notorious for putting their nasty feet in a feeder. Then they will smell and smell it and not eat feed there until you clean it well. plus if there feet are in it then if you do have any parasites then it will be passed to each other easier. This feeder can be open, shut, and locked with each goat having their own place to eat so you can regulate feed. Otherwise your piggy goats will slam bam and eat the slower eaters or more timid animals. They can be brutal.


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

rosie said:


> here are a couple pics. The one with the bars shows 2 views. The bars "turn" so if a baby puts its head in and then freaks out and pulls backward it will turn and it can get out easier or if you look at the pic on theright it show the bar removed - to do this you just push the bar up and then lift out. This is great cause a goat can fit their head IN a lot of tight spots but coming OUT is another story. lol plus they will fight you tooth and nail if you are trying to free them. The 2nd one is made from a barrel it works great when you may need a hay feeder inside a pen. i use it where it located to feed boys but its on the girls "side" well, they cant put feet in it. I will post a great "feeder" pic too if you have multiple goats.


Those are really good ideas, maybe I can make the feeder smaller to just accommodate the two goats I'm getting.

Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

I recommend always making things as if you have more than you do now...you probably won't stick with just the two goats--they're addicting! :-D


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha. Probably, I won't. I'm trying to limit myself at about 5-6 goats. I'm starting of with a doeling and a whether. I will most likely then a year later buy a buck so I can breed my doe, when she kids I will most likely only keep the does (if she has any). And we will see what happens after that. I'm still trying to go to college part time, so I don't have all the time in the world to devote to my goats. But if I stick with a couple they will get plenty of lovin'. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## rosie (Aug 25, 2014)

GOATDICTION: The uncontrollable desire to house more than a few of these fine friends. 
That is probably how we all started...with just a pair or a trip maybe even four but.....
This is how it ends up. Best of luck keeping it under control. Gotta love'em!


----------



## ladyliane (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol! We started with six. Thought we'd keep it at an even dozen, including bucks...currently have 27 because I just sold 5... GOATDICTION! :-D


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahahahaha. Oh my. I'm starting to wonder if my destiny was to be a crazy goat lady, to raise goats for a living. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## Epona142 (Sep 2, 2009)

I started with two.

Now I am an on sight manager for a dairy with almost 200 goats. Goats literally became my life. Who would have thought!


----------



## rosie (Aug 25, 2014)

hahahaa


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

I know just what you mean! Lol! We started with 2 also, owned 9, have 5 now, and think our perfect number would be 4! But just which of those adorable sweethearts could I live without?!:shrug


----------

